# EO chart??



## Panda (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find a basic chart or list of common EOs and they're uses or benefits?


----------



## apple (Dec 4, 2006)

Check out this one:

http://www.aromatherapywholesale.com/oilchart.html


----------



## apple (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually, this one is better:

http://www.ausslifespice.com/wallchart/ ... chart.html


----------



## Vic (Dec 7, 2006)

Great link. Thanks


----------



## Mandy (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/essential-oil-chart.html


----------



## anakoi (Feb 2, 2007)

Mandy said:
			
		

> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/essential-oil-chart.html



I'm bookmarking this one for sure!


----------



## skinflint (Feb 5, 2007)

Same one I was going to post!!


----------

